# Thorntons Chocolte Factory - Belper



## james.s (Jul 7, 2009)

*



Thorntons bought Castle Factory, near Belper, in Derbyshire, an old mill which had been used by Rolls Royce to store aircraft engines during the war, and before that had been a music-hall, and in 1947 began to manufacture boiled sweets there.

Click to expand...





Former Thorntons Factory at Belper
This is the former Thorntons chocolates factory in Belper. The business was relocated to new premises at Alfreton in 1999 although the name is still closely associated with its original home in Belper where it provided employment for many local people.

Click to expand...


I visited this factory with LIO112, it is largely stripped, as much of the epuipment went to Alfreton when the factory moved, there is still plenty to see however, but you will probably struggle to see it, as access is a little challenging 
It is very decayed inside, with the older former Rolls-Royce parts being particularly hazardous, wth rotten floors, I even fell through one of them, but was unharmed, fortunately. It did actually smell of chcoloate, a sort of musty rum-truffle smell for those who are curious.
Here are the pictures:

The Modern Part






Former Rolls-Royce Part





Typical Modern Factory Floor





Typical Older Room





Goods Lift





Roller Table





Unopened Christmas Mail





Decaying Main Stairs





Heating





Personal Belongings Still In Locker Room





Hygiene Is Paramount





Power Management





Ventilation





On The Rooftop





Thanks For Looking *


----------



## Krypton (Jul 8, 2009)

James!!! You do get around!


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 8, 2009)

No chocoriver?

No juicing room?

Not even an everlasting gobstopper?

Gaa 

nice work James


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 8, 2009)

james.s said:


> It did actually smell of chcoloate, a sort of musty rum-truffle smell for those who are curious.



I can never touch another rum truffle after smelling that smell there. Makes me feel sick just thinking of it 

The unopened Christmas mail is actually entries to win a competition (for a car or holiday.... or something). So if you entered a competition around the time the factory closed you probably weren't included in the prize draw.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 8, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmm chocolate. excellent work young man, like the older rooms in there, lovely wooden floors.  

I don't suppose there was any form of chocolate left in there was there? or am I asking too much? lol


----------



## thompski (Jul 8, 2009)

I can imagine the chocolate would be like the beer in a disused pub I once visited


----------



## The_Revolution (Jul 8, 2009)

smileysal said:


> I don't suppose there was any form of chocolate left in there was there? or am I asking too much? lol



It bounced when you dropped it on the floor...


----------



## james.s (Jul 8, 2009)

The smell in there really was bad, and I think I may have discovered CHEWY's chocolate river upon puting my foot (and one and a half legs) through a rotten floor, for below, there was chocolate in all states of decay! It truly was a magical place


----------



## littledasypus (Jul 8, 2009)

That is a pretty cool site. Shame the chocolate got left to go off! Didn't critters move in and eat it all?


----------



## tbkscott (Jul 8, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> No chocoriver?
> 
> No juicing room?
> 
> ...



More importantly where are the umpa-lumpas, any signs of life or graves or did they move them to the new site at Alfreton? Any way great looking photo's and report, cheers.


----------



## james.s (Jul 8, 2009)

The obselete Umpa-Lumpas seemed to have been hastily interned in the service tunnels, but most were moved to the new site at Alfreton in standard wooden packing crates


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 8, 2009)

Like Sal, I love the older part with the wooden floors and especially the red brick.
Nice explore altogether though, James. 
Arghhh!!! I seem to have the Umpa Lumpa song on my brain now!


----------

